# Winter boots: Mountain Horse Rimfrost Rider II vs Ice High Rider II



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont know anything about those particular boots, but I really like my "Brit Colt" Muckboots. They're awesome! and warm!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My lil kiddo has the Rimfrost 2 and I have the Ice 2.

The Rimfrost boots are short, not horrifically short but they will not come all the way up to your knee (they are designed that way). They are CLUNKY, like huge, monsterous, Herman Munster clunky. Very, very stiff most un-bendable, plasticky like boots. Kiddo says they keep her warm and she's happy with them.

My Ice riders are very warm, normal tall boot height and stiff but not uncomfortably so. They are larger than regular tall boots but not horrifically clunky. 

Personally, for someone that really rides and is going to be wearing them a lot, the Ice boots are worth paying more $$$. For a small kiddo whose going to bounce around on a pony 1x per week for an hour and stomp through every last puddle and snowdrift she can find at the barn........ the $25 new Rimfrost boots I found on Ebay are perfect.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delfina said:


> My lil kiddo has the Rimfrost 2 and I have the Ice 2.
> 
> The Rimfrost boots are short, not horrifically short but they will not come all the way up to your knee (they are designed that way). They are CLUNKY, like huge, monsterous, Herman Munster clunky. Very, very stiff most un-bendable, plasticky like boots. Kiddo says they keep her warm and she's happy with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Delfina! Yes, the difference in price is not that huge, and Ice Rider looks more slim(?) on pic. 

Another question... I've seen people complaining about wide calf on Mt Horse. Did you get standard or wide? I measured my calf and I fall under standard, but I'm not small and with all those winter pants I wonder if standard will be wide enough. 

I'm thinking if I have to wait till Dover will have all those winter boots, so I could try them on before buying...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delfina said:


> the $25 new Rimfrost boots I found on Ebay are perfect.


Wow! You are very lucky!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I just purchased the "Active Rider" winter boot. Though I have not yet had the chance to ride in them yet, from trying them on, they feel very, very similar to my Sportive High Rider II's (the non-winter dress boot). I am really impressed with how relatively streamlined they are.

As for the calf width, I do find that Mountain Horse boots tend to be significantly wider than most. I wear a wide in most tall boots, even an XW in a few, but I can easily get away with the standard calf in Mountain Horse boots. Like you, though, I was concerned about the added thickness of winter fleece breeches and whatnot, so I went with the wides for my winter boots.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought the standard width and they are huge on me. As in I have to wear winter weight breeches and the heaviest expedition-weight wool socks to fill them up (trust me... no cold feet! LOL).

Keep in mind though, I am very tiny. Both very short and thin. Took the entire staff at the tack shop to find a pair of non-custom regular tall boots that were short AND narrow enough for my calves. Finally ended up buying really narrow ones with a heel lift.

I got so lucky with the kiddos $25 boots... tack store closing and they had a wrecked box (like the box matters). That and I don't think many people buy size 1 tall boots!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, ladies, for the feedback!


----------



## patty in yamhill (Oct 16, 2011)

*Another Mountain Horse Boot Question*

I too have thin legs and am wondering if the MH would be too wide... even the regular width. My leg measures around 13 1/4 ", over my pants and socks.

I am looking at the Mountain Horse Ladies Sportive High Rider II. In addition, I was curious if they run large. The smallest size they come in is a 6, Euro 37. My Dansko's are 36.
Mountain Horse Sportive High Rider II < Tall Riding Boots < Riding Apparel|Dover Saddlery.

I also found a closeout boot:
Mountain Horse Fusion Winter High Boot in a size 5/36.It has more of a "tred". Would it be harder to ride with that?
Mountain Horse Fusion Winter High Boot - CLOSEOUT: Equus Unlimited Tack Shop - Serving equine needs since 1991

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd be concerned about the tread on the fusions getting caught in the stirrup.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have the Active Winter Rider boots and love them. i got them in a 7R and they're perfect for my 14.5" calves. i have rather narrow feet so i have some extra room in the foot bed but i think that works out perfectly considering i like to be able to wiggle my toes around in my boots especially in the winter. they are warm enough to not need super thick socks or anything like that and i found that they broke in quickly without a lot of stiffness issues. the profile is also not so bulky that you'd need to worry about fitting in your regular stirrup irons, etc. if you're seriously riding in cold weather, i'd recommend these.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the M.H Rimfrost boots, I have 2 pairs actually and I wear them thoroughly throughout the winters. I've had them for about 5 years I believe.










I love them. They are very comfortable and I ride all winter. I do the Jumper Series, lessons and I fox hunt in them. My feet are ALWAYS warm. I love my boots, and they've held strong for quite some time.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just an update... I went to Dover last week when they got all those boots in. So... I tried Rimfrost, Ice Rider, and something else by Mt Horse more pricey. Ended up with Ice Rider (other two felt quite bad on my ankle bones). Will see how it'll do in winter!


----------

